# More good economic news



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There is no problem, there is no problem, there is no problem......

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/10-american-companies-cutting-the-most-jobs-2013-10-14

Maybe if I keep telling myself this, often enough, I'll start to believe it.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Everytime I see a JP Morgan sign, something starts burning in my gut. Some more good news to start the week!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like the little child on a long road trip who keeps asking if we are there yet?

I do not know if we have even reached the bottom required to begin the journey upward. It is sad when the bright spot in your month was the government shutting down because you felt relief that with them out of business things could not get any worse.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I see JCPenney is #2, I doubt they'll be around more than 2 more years probably 1. I think most of the companies in that list were making money hand over fist for a long time and now they're finding out they can do the same job with less and less people so the axe comes down.


----------

